# [Suche]Spieleempfehlungen



## PAN1X (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo, Freunde der Sonne,

da ich an meinem Notebook nicht die Uber-Leistung habe, jedoch auch mal wieder ein bisschen was spielen möchte, frage ich euch nun um Rat. Also erstmal folgendes zum Notebook (damit ihr nicht Spiele ala Crysis, CoD4+ und Konsorten empfiehlt  ):

CPU: Pentium Dual-Core T4200 (2,0 GHz)
RAM: 2 GiB DDR2-800
GPU: Intel GMA 4500M (würg...)

Ja, ihr seht schon, die Vorraussetzungen sind nicht all zu gut. Nun, ich liste einfach mal ein paar Genre und Spiele auf, die ich absolut ausschließen möchte:

MMORPG
Strategie
Simulationen
Point & Click-Adventures

Half Life 1 und Mods (vorhanden, ausgelutscht)
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault und Addons (vorhanden, schon durchgespielt)
Call of Duty 1 und Addons (vorhanden, schon durchgespielt)
Age of Empires Online (Closed Beta-Teilnehmer, nicht mein Ding)
Runaway 1 und 2 (ausgeliehen, angespielt, weggebracht)
Need for Speed (bis Carbon, ausgelutscht)
League of Legends (ausgelutscht)
Mythos (nicht mein Ding)
Morrowind (nicht mein Ding)

Am liebsten würde ich halt gerne einen Shooter mit guter Story spielen. Oder aber ein Spiel ala Dragon Age: Origins. Was mir damals auch viel Spaß gemacht hat war Duke Nuke: Manhatten Project. Und Braid, falls das jemand kennt.

Ich bitte um Empfehlungen mit Rücksicht auf die schlechte Hardware 

traurige Grüße


----------



## barcahenry (14. Mai 2011)

Schon mal James Bond:Nightfire gespielt? Ist schon was älter sollte kein Problem mit der Hardware sein.
Gefallen dir Spiele in Richtung Diablo/TitanQuest also Hack'n/Slay?


----------



## PAN1X (14. Mai 2011)

Diablo II+Addon habe ich schon durch, also kein Reiz. TitanQuest würde ich gerne ausprobieren, wie sind da die Anforderungen?


----------



## barcahenry (14. Mai 2011)

Also auf der Rückseite steht bei Mindestanforderungen: 1,8Ghz, 512MB Ram, 64Mb Grakka. Am besten lädst du dir einfach mal ne Demo. Allerdings muss ich sagen das TitanQuest recht ähnlich wie Diablo ist nur eben überarbeitete Grafik und ähnliches...
Was stellst du dir denn ungefähr unter einem Spiel was dir gefällt vor?
Hat dir D2 denn gefallen?


----------



## PAN1X (14. Mai 2011)

Klar, sonst hätte ich es nicht durchgespielt  Hab ja geschrieben, am liebsten wäre mir ein guter Singleplayer Shooter mit Story oder ein Spiel ala Dragon Age: Origins. Ich persönlich habe auf meiner Suche kein ähnliches Spiel gefunden.


----------



## barcahenry (14. Mai 2011)

Achso. Würden mir noch Star Wars Battlefront 2 und James Bond: Nightfire bei Shootern einfallen, sind beide im Singelplayer gut gehen aber auch Online. Was genau meinst mit ala Dragon Age, habs nur mal kurz angespielt kenne daher den Reiz nicht den das Spiel für dich geboten hat?


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Mai 2011)

Starcraft Broodwar wäre vieleicht auch noch was oder Diablo 1+ Hellfire ist auch immer noch top.


----------

